# Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI - "Great Lakes Edition"



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Hi all. I'm going to purchase an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI, and I have the option of last year's model which has been discontinued (921053) for $1899, or the "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066) for $2199. The Ariens website doesn't show the new model yet.

I haven't been able to find much information on the new one. From what I have gathered, there are 4 changes. Please let me know if you see any other differences.

The most significant change is an electric chute rotator. The control is a small joystick that is positioned near the right hand grip. I asked how fast it moves the chute and they are going to get back to me with an answer.
The headlight is LED instead of halogen, and it looks like there will be two of them. One up near the console and one centered in the front, on top of the bucket.
The skids are made of poly.
The console is different and more stylish.
The following website shows pictures of the new model, even though the model number in the link is the discontinued model number:
Ariens Platinum 24 SHO Electric Start Model 921053 Two Stage Snow Blower | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source

It looks to me like the chute is electrically controlled, but the deflector is controlled via a cable. Does the joystick operate both the chute rotation and the deflector at the same time? Maybe it is just one at a time. Because the joystick is located so close to the right hand grip, I am guessing that you could find the joystick easily without having to look down. It is probably meant to be to operated with your thumb, and then you wouldn't even need to let go of the hand grip.

Is the additional LED light on the bucket important? Up front on the bucket seems like the best place for a light. Maybe that change is worth buying the new one. LED lights could produce more lumens than halogen given power constraints. I think I read the halogen lamp is 20W. You could get a lot more lumens from 20W of LED lights! It all depends upon what Ariens uses.

I like simple mechanical controls that are likely to be more reliable than electric. It would be pretty hard to use the machine if the chute motor fails. Do you think the electric chute rotation would be really useful? If I start on one side of the driveway and work my way to the other, I need to rotate the chute each time I turn around. If you can use your thumb to rotate the chute while turning the machine, I can see that as being very useful.

I need to make a decision asap because they only have 2 of the old model in stock, and they're only going to receive 6 of the new ones in October and that is it for the year.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I have the old (although non EFI - couldn't find one when I made the purchase) and I have to say that to me, at least, that's $300 for mostly downgrades.

I guess it depends on your conditions - I am from the northern UP of Michigan and have never had an issue with (or wore out) steel skids, since bare pavement isn't common. The manual chute control is likely quicker than the electric (something also to be said for "too dumb to break"), console "style" is pretty much irrelevant, and (for me, at least) a headlight of any kind on a snowblower is of negligible value and I'd prefer to not have to pay for one at all (never had one prior to this machine, and never missed it . . .). LED is a nice fad, but conventional lights work too. Myself, I'd buy last years and pocket the $300. If you feel you really need an LED headlight, that update is pretty cheap.

IMHO, of course . . .

- Tim


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ElectronHerder... welcome aboard. Electrician?

If the $300 isn't an issue I guess I'd go for the newer one, but some of the aftermarket LED lighting is far superior to what is often supplied 'stock', so there's something to think about.

I like my electric chute... however. Depends on your preference I suppose.


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Thanks Tim. I agree with your comment about "too dumb to break". That is one of the reasons I stopped including hydrostatic transmission as a criteria when I was narrowing my search. Not enough benefit for something that could cost a lot to fix. I love the hydrostatic transmission on my John Deere lawn tractor, but I don't see a huge benefit for walk-behind snowblowers. I think the poly skids could be nice, but that is something I could bolt on to a steel skid if I wanted to. As for the lights, I'm sure I can get by with just the one that it comes with. I really don't care about the looks of the console. The only reason the new model could be worth it is if it is possible to rotate the chute really easily as I turn the machine around to go back in the opposite direction. Granted it isn't a huge deal to stop and rotate it, but it would be nice to be able to rotate the chute as I turned the machine around. If I got good at it, I might be able to keep the chute pointed in the same direction it was pointing.

Thanks for the advice.

Greg


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I'v never needed to stop to adjust the chute on my Plat 24, for what it's worth. One hand can steer and hold the interlocks in, and the other move the chute. Since it's not a crank, side to side is a second or two, and I doubt the electric would be that quick.


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> ElectronHerder... welcome aboard. Electrician?


Thanks Scott. My background is electrical engineering, which I found out is quite different from being an electrician. I discovered this when I wired my new house about 20 years ago. I have lots of respect for electricians! 😀

Would you please elaborate a little more on why you like your electric chute? Do you think it is wishful thinking on my part to think I could rotate the chute at the same rate I rotate the machine as I turn around? I thought a cool product would be a controller that used a gyro, magnetometer, and possibly an accelerometer to control the position of the chute. So I did a search on the Internet and found Briggs & Stratton had this idea back in 2012. Oh well... I could still do it for fun. I found a YouTube video of a guy that added electric motors to both his chute and deflector. Here is the link:





Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

tadawson said:


> I'v never needed to stop to adjust the chute on my Plat 24, for what it's worth. One hand can steer and hold the interlocks in, and the other move the chute. Since it's not a crank, side to side is a second or two, and I doubt the electric woild be that quick.


You probably make a good point there. The Ariens has a "Quick Turn" chute control, not a crank. It has been about 5 years since I've used a snowblower, and the one I had used for many years had a slow crank that I didn't like. The last 5 years I used a plow attached to my John Deere, but I've come to the conclusion a snowblower does a better job. So that is why I'm getting a new one.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ElectronHerder said:


> Thanks Scott. My background is electrical engineering, which I found out is quite different from being an electrician. I discovered this when I wired my new house about 20 years ago. I have lots of respect for electricians! 😀
> 
> Would you please elaborate a little more on why you like your electric chute? Do you think it is wishful thinking on my part to think I could rotate the chute at the same rate I rotate the machine as I turn around? I thought a cool product would be a controller that used a gyro, magnetometer, and possibly an accelerometer to control the position of the chute. So I did a search on the Internet and found Briggs & Stratton had this idea back in 2012. Oh well... I could still do it for fun. I found a YouTube video of a guy that added electric motors to both his chute and deflector. Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Well... my machine is a little different from most USDM machines... there's a link in my sig if you want to see more. But basically the electrics (discharge direction and deflector) are fast, and have become second-nature to operate. And I do find it nice to adjust 'on the run' at the push of a joystick, although as stated manual controls can also accomplish this. My 'run' is however quite long, about a hundred yards the short way and a little over 200 yards the other way. Plus the parts of the road I clear... every little bit of assistance helps; with a touch I can send the snow to infinity and beyond, or drop it in the drainage ditch alongside.

I'm a fan of electrons too... in my spare time I overhaul vintage audio equipment, and also re-wired the shack here on the Hill. 🍻


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Here is that Briggs & Stratton patent in case anyone is interested:
US8938894B2 - Automatically adjustable snowthrower chute - Google Patents

Has anyone seen this technology being used yet? Check out the following reassignments that have been made to this patent:

2019-09-27 Assigned to JPMORGAN CHASE BANK, N.A., AS COLLATERAL AGENT
2020-07-22 Assigned to JPMORGAN CHASE BANK, N.A., AS COLLATERAL AGENT
2020-08-21 Assigned to BRIGGS & STRATTON CORPORATION
2020-09-21 Assigned to WELLS FARGO BANK, NATIONAL ASSOCIATION, AS COLLATERAL AGENT
2020-09-22 Assigned to KPS CAPITAL FINANCE MANAGEMENT, LLC
2020-09-22 Assigned to BRIGGS & STRATTON CORPORATION
2021-07-30 Assigned to BRIGGS & STRATTON, LLC

I'm not very familiar with patents, but this makes it look like they needed to finance a particular product that will use this technology, or the company needed money in general. But it looks like they own the patent now, and so maybe we'll start seeing computer controlled chutes on select snowblower models in the near future.


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Well... my machine is a little different from most USDM machines... there's a link in my sig if you want to see more. But basically the electrics (discharge direction and deflector) are fast, and have become second-nature to operate. And I do find it nice to adjust 'on the run' at the push of a joystick, although as stated manual controls can also accomplish this. My 'run' is however quite long, about a hundred yards the short way and a little over 200 yards the other way. Plus the parts of the road I clear... every little bit of assistance helps; with a touch I can send the snow to infinity and beyond, or drop it in the drainage ditch alongside.
> 
> I'm a fan of electrons too... in my spare time I overhaul vintage audio equipment, and also re-wired the shack here on the Hill. 🍻


Nice BIG machine! My John Deere has a Yanmar diesel and I like it a lot. That is a lot of snow clearing you need to do. Thanks for sharing that thread.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

ElectronHerder said:


> Nice BIG machine! My John Deere has a Yanmar diesel and I like it a lot. That is a lot of snow clearing you need to do. Thanks for sharing that thread.


You're very welcome. There's some other interesting machines in that JDM/Wado/Yanmar thread which you may find entertaining.


----------



## Smokie1 (Sep 17, 2019)

Myself and two friends bought 3 2019 platinum SHO’s without EFI two winters ago. Love the machines…all three have been bulletproof so far. Reason for steering clear of EFI is if there’s a problem your head in the water. I can fix a carb. Same for electronic chute control. Pretty hard to battle s blizzard if you can’t move the chute. From my experience, it’s always better to avoid new tech till it’s been out s while. The engineers rarely see all the possible problems up front. The halogen light (dingle) has worked well for me, but more light is always good.That being said I would buy the old model machine until the electronic chute option had been out s couple of seasons. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## carguy20 (Feb 8, 2021)

The electric chute seems like a pretty neat idea, although to me personally, I prefer the metal rod to rotate the chute. Maybe it is not as fancy or easy, but I would not be able to justify the need for it. That is pretty much what it comes down to. How much do you need it? I use my blower a few times a year at most and don't really have a lot of space that I need to clear. If I had the amount of space that Yanmar Ronin has to clear, or lived in an area where large snowfall is common, a beast of a machine would be necessary. 

Also, as far as the lights, I would just look into a battery operated led that you could mount to the snowblower and use as needed. How often are you going to be blowing snow in the dark? I know at my house, if I have the front porch light on, it is enough for me even without a headlight. 

Poly skids are no big deal. You can get them fairly cheap almost anywhere, and they will last awhile depending how much you use the machine. Also, the new console is probably neat, but how much does it effect functionality? I think the leftover model would probably be ok for you. Maybe with the $300 you save you can buy a small single stage to use for the smaller snows. 

I also would never need to buy a new machine ever again. My new hobby of finding free ones and fixing them up has left me with more equipment than I could ever use.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

I don't understand why manufacturers are moving to electric chutes. It's not like manual chutes are hard to use these days. Nothing but a gimmick that is going to break at some point, IMO. If you're lucky, parts will be readily available. That certainly can't be counted on these days though. 

With all the manufacturing and supply problems going on right now I think it's more important than ever to keep it simple.


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I would not buy any machine without first checking it out in person to check build quality, ergonomics of controls, operation of chute etc. I would also recommend purchasing from a local Ariens dealer.

I agree with the others about the simplicity of the manual chute being a benefit, especially with this being a new design of electric chute and it may have some teething problems. Manual chute controls on most blowers work very well and without issues, even at -30C and after sitting in storage for 8 months.

I also prefer the simplicity of a carb over EFI on a snow blower. 

Lighting on a snow blower has never been an important factor on a snow blower for me. I usually operate it in daylight and if blowing at night, street lights and out door lights provide enough ambient light. However if you require lighting on your machine, LED is definitely superior.

Poly skids are a non factor in your decision IMHO, steel skids work well and adding poly skids is easy and inexpensive.

The Ariens Platinum 24 SHO is a fantastic machine. I would choose last years model, but if you think you may have buyers remorse because of the electric chute and lighting, go for the new model. With either choice, it is important to follow the recommended maintenance and storage procedures in the owners manual. Always use fresh fuel (non ethanol if you can get it) with stabilizer. 

A snow blower is usually in storage for 8 months a year. During the winter months it may see sporadic use, but when it is needed, it is really needed. You need the machine to start and perform without issue. If something fails (some parts can have long lead times) and you cannot fix it yourself, it may have to go back to the dealer for repair, which could take weeks or potentially months depending on parts availability.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

According to the pictures on that snowblowersource website, it appears you can still get the new 24 SHO with carburetor and manual chute along with LED light and poly skids for $500 less than the "Great Lakes Edition". That would be my choice...if available. 



Ariens Platinum 24 SHO Electric Start Model 921063 Two Stage Snow Blower | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source


----------



## ElectronHerder (Aug 23, 2021)

Thank you to everyone that has given me their honest opinions. I have carefully read all of your replies, and you've convinced me to get last year's model. I share your reservations about the EFI engine, but I'm going to take a chance on that. I will always have a backup snow clearing method with my tractor, so I won't be in trouble if I can't get the snowblower to run properly. 

For what its worth, I was told full chute rotation of the electric chute is 1.5 seconds. I think that would be fast enough for me if I had gone with that one.

Thanks again. You've helped me out a lot! 

Regards,
Greg


----------



## ToddMoore (May 12, 2021)

ElectronHerder said:


> Hi all. I'm going to purchase an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI, and I have the option of last year's model which has been discontinued (921053) for $1899, or the "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066) for $2199. The Ariens website doesn't show the new model yet.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much information on the new one. From what I have gathered, there are 4 changes. Please let me know if you see any other differences.
> 
> ...


You may be able to get the pdf manual for that model from the Ariens web site. I got one for the 2021 model I put money down on but didn't receive yet. There is a diagram with directions for the DISCHARGE CHUTE CONTROL SWITCH:
"Rotates discharge chute and chute deflector lever to control snow discharge. Move control lever forward or backward to control height of snow discharge. Move lever left or right to rotate discharge chute to desired position."


----------



## Orangeman05 (Jan 20, 2015)

ElectronHerder said:


> Thank you to everyone that has given me their honest opinions. I have carefully read all of your replies, and you've convinced me to get last year's model. I share your reservations about the EFI engine, but I'm going to take a chance on that. I will always have a backup snow clearing method with my tractor, so I won't be in trouble if I can't get the snowblower to run properly.
> 
> For what its worth, I was told full chute rotation of the electric chute is 1.5 seconds. I think that would be fast enough for me if I had gone with that one.
> 
> ...


This video demonstrates the chute rotation. I think the guy said 180* in 3 seconds. It gives an very brief overview of all the new 2021 Ariens models.


----------



## Old JD Guy (Dec 10, 2020)

tadawson said:


> I have the old (although non EFI - couldn't find one when I made the purchase) and I have to say that to me, at least, that's $300 for mostly downgrades.
> 
> I guess it depends on your conditions - I am from the northern UP of Michigan and have never had an issue with (or wore out) steel skids, since bare pavement isn't common. The manual chute control is likely quicker than the electric (something also to be said for "too dumb to break"), console "style" is pretty much irrelevant, and (for me, at least) a headlight of any kind on a snowblower is of negligible value and I'd prefer to not have to pay for one at all (never had one prior to this machine, and never missed it . . .). LED is a nice fad, but conventional lights work too. Myself, I'd buy last years and pocket the $300. If you feel you really need an LED headlight, that update is pretty cheap.
> 
> ...


Well stated, agree with your case to buy last year's for $300 less.


----------



## Mark J (Dec 23, 2020)

I have the Simplicity P1724 model. It has the full electric chute directional and angle. It's plenty quick with all changes. Thumb controlled touchpad next to right grip makes it easy to drive, steer and put the snow where you want it. Was a small learning curve to make it all come together.


----------



## Webskis (Feb 17, 2021)

ElectronHerder said:


> Hi all. I'm going to purchase an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI, and I have the option of last year's model which has been discontinued (921053) for $1899, or the "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066) for $2199. The Ariens website doesn't show the new model yet.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much information on the new one. From what I have gathered, there are 4 changes. Please let me know if you see any other differences.
> 
> ...


I agree with the other responder. Frankly, I wou


ElectronHerder said:


> Hi all. I'm going to purchase an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI, and I have the option of last year's model which has been discontinued (921053) for $1899, or the "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066) for $2199. The Ariens website doesn't show the new model yet.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much information on the new one. From what I have gathered, there are 4 changes. Please let me know if you see any other differences.
> 
> ...


I agree w/ other response. Manusl chute control has got be faster and more nuanced control. Also, fewer items that would necessitate costly repairs vs. do it yourself. 
The other features are not “core” to the snowblower like engine size, starter, impeller, bucket size, auger and etc. Pocket the $300 and save it for tuneups and maintenance.


----------



## Huntergreen (Sep 24, 2017)

Unless you have a back up blower, I agree with skipping the EFI and electric shoot control. Inevitably if they fail, it will be during your worst storm of the year.


----------



## nhplat24 (Jan 6, 2021)

I have a non-EFI model.
Features I would look at are:
1) Larger gas tank. My model runs out of gas before I finish. 
2) will the headlight glare in your eyes, mine is on the control panel and spills light up so I needed to fashion a sun visor for it
3) does the light have an off switch
4) is the beam of the light blocked be the discharge shoot. Or the snow coming from the discharge shoot. Is snow going to cover the light? The top of my bucket gets a lot of snow.

I rarely need the light. It shines in my eyes which kills my night vision or casts shadows which make it hard to see. Without the light, my eyes adjust and I can see we’ll better.I guess I should rig an off switch.


----------



## WIHD (Dec 15, 2019)

would be helpful if you list the engine size by each machine you consider (else folks have to go look them up; things change year to year etc)

I wouldn't want an elec chute. One more thing to break stopping you from getting work done. Had this happen w/ a riding lawnmower just yesterday - electric fuel solenoid went and mower stopped dead on the lawn. 2 hours later (after research online), I removed it from the machine and finished mowing (did order a new part tho not needed). One more elec device on the machine that 'failed' that could have been a mechanical part (manual fuel petcock) and made life far simpler.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ElectronHerder said:


> "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066)


Just ordered one today......Might be here before xmas!!! STOKED........


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> Just ordered one today......Might be here before xmas!!! STOKED........


Let us know how you like it.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Let us know how you like it.


Definitely will, hopefully Ariens will reduce my wet snow ice brick/slushy terd chute constipation my T.B. gets.

Not sure if I'll have to mod this impeller or not, will see how it goes w/o first of course. Also on the fence with if I'm going to have to add a Bluetooth LED light bar like I have on the T.B., again I'll try w/o first, BUT the Ariens stock light bar on it looks a bit if'y to me just from the pics.

If I do either or both, I'll snap a few pic's and include a few details, perhaps help someone else that might be headed that way.

Someone above mentioned speed of their new electrics(chutes and deflector), ya can get a quick glance of it *here* at real time at 8:50 mins.


----------



## GeorgePowell (Mar 17, 2019)

I would think having a light on the bucket would not be much of an advantage. Many times out here in rural Quebec we get snow much higher than the bucket so the light would be covered in snow. The light on my 30 efi is not the brightest ( my JD 928E is better) but it does the job .


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

GeorgePowell said:


> I would think having a light on the bucket would not be much of an advantage. Many times out here in rural Quebec we get snow much higher than the bucket so the light would be covered in snow. The light on my 30 efi is not the brightest ( my JD 928E is better) but it does the job .


Yeah, that definitely posses a problem with snow that deep, we(Inland NW USA) rarely get overnight/in short duration snow accumulations that would be over the front end (knock on wood).

The 2nd headlight then left up on the dash would have to be the backup plan in that event and that(both cases) beings if only being able to move snow at night.

Last resort sounds like for you would be one of those LED lights that buckle on up at your forehead.....LOL


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

Probably a good choice going with last years model. Even if the electric chute is quite reliable, when it goes, you got some down time.

There is an electric chute on my new Honda and had there been an option for a manual one,I would have taken it instead. Honda has done some upgrades on the electric chute over time and Ariens will likely need to as well.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Purdy......


----------



## Bearpaw1 (Nov 23, 2021)

ElectronHerder said:


> Hi all. I'm going to purchase an Ariens Platinum 24 SHO EFI, and I have the option of last year's model which has been discontinued (921053) for $1899, or the "Great Lakes" limited edition that is new for this year (921066) for $2199. The Ariens website doesn't show the new model yet.
> 
> I haven't been able to find much information on the new one. From what I have gathered, there are 4 changes. Please let me know if you see any other differences.
> 
> ...


I bought the ariens platinum SHO 24 EFI last winter. It starts great, idles & runs smooth. This snowblower will easily blow any snow. I even got a few chances at 4 - 6" of slush...no problem. I unplug the battery every 3 months & plug the charger jn for 3- 24 hrs for a full charge. I pulled it out of storage, charged it. It started right away. No problems. The shoot is operated by a joystick, instant movment...easy. the deflector is operated by another joystick...easy...awesome machine! I wish i had this along time ago.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Bearpaw1 said:


> I bought the ariens platinum SHO 24 EFI last winter...


Welcome to SBF, glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> the Ariens stock light bar on it looks a bit if'y to me just from the pics.


Much Better!!


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Put a hose on the chute and you could use it to coal mine, safety first!!!! you Know how dark it can get down there. Lol😉


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

I do.....And I got it covered and then some


----------



## Tseg (Jan 29, 2021)

Nice and decked out… and where I’m at in the Great Lakes expecting 2”-4” this afternoon, so would be timely for a new machine. Your neighbors may have to wear sunglasses or welding goggles if outside when you are blowing, however.


----------



## Big_6 (Dec 16, 2020)

You'll definitely be snow blind!
I wear the my filtered ski goggles when the wind kicks up.
Great mods you have there!
Now you'll have to mount your weight kit inside, with those lights up top.


Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Big_6 said:


> You'll definitely be snow blind!
> I wear the my filtered ski goggles when the wind kicks up.
> Great mods you have there!
> Now you'll have to mount your weight kit inside, with those lights up top.


Thxs and *Yep....*


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Tseg said:


> Nice and decked out… and where I’m at in the Great Lakes expecting 2”-4” this afternoon, so would be timely for a new machine. Your neighbors may have to wear sunglasses or welding goggles if outside when you are blowing, however.


That's funny because a few years back a neighbor from a few blocks north "had to come see what the heck" I had on my blower that was so bright that he could see it so vividly from blocks away......it's true!! I have a similar setup on my T.B. he was seeing.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

So I discovered the deflector's return spring runs/rides up against the edge of the deflector, so then when moving it up and down, I figure this should take only perhaps 20 cycles or so of use to remove the paint entirely, that'll look nasty fast!!!.......Geeesh, WTF?.

Added a couple of layers of heat shrink tubing over the spring, should help ......


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Sam Am I said:


> So I discovered the deflector's return spring runs/rides up against the edge of the deflector, so then when moving it up and down, I figure this should take only perhaps 20 cycles or so of use to remove the paint entirely, that'll look nasty fast!!!.......Geeesh, WTF?.
> 
> Added a couple of layers of heat shrink tubing over the spring, should help ......
> View attachment 183980
> ...


Good fix. Alternatively, you could put clear tape, or the clear body panel tapes used on autos to fend off rocks behind the spring. The tape black tape will still be rubing the paint, where protective tape is nearly invisible and durable.


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Amazon.com: 3M Clear Paint Protection Bulk Film Roll 6-by-25-inches : Automotive


Buy 3M Clear Paint Protection Bulk Film Roll 6-by-25-inches: Protective Shields - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Good fix. Alternatively, you could put clear tape, or the clear body panel tapes used on autos to fend off rocks behind the spring. The tape black tape will still be rubing the paint, where protective tape is nearly invisible and durable.


Oh cool!!! I was still pondering a better fix............Perfect idea, I'll get some today!! Thx


----------



## Homet211 (Dec 5, 2021)

bisonp said:


> According to the pictures on that snowblowersource website, it appears you can still get the new 24 SHO with carburetor and manual chute along with LED light and poly skids for $500 less than the "Great Lakes Edition". That would be my choice...if available.
> 
> 
> 
> Ariens Platinum 24 SHO Electric Start Model 921063 Two Stage Snow Blower | Snow Blowers & Snowblower Accesories | Snow Blower Source


Purchased this exact model today. I was shocked this dealer had so many platinums available. Really excited about this machine.


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

can you post up picture 


Homet211 said:


> Purchased this exact model today. I was shocked this dealer had so many platinums available. Really excited about this machine.


----------



## Homet211 (Dec 5, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> can you post up picture


It’s at the dealers but will pick it up on Monday. Will post once I take possession.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Mountain Man said:


> Good fix. Alternatively, you could put clear tape, or the clear body panel tapes used on autos to fend off rocks behind the spring.




Gotta look real close, but it's on there!!


----------



## Mountain Man (Oct 14, 2018)

Sam Am I said:


> Gotta look real close, but it's on there!!
> View attachment 184377


Looks awesome !


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

I have a 2020 24 SHO Platinum. If they had the Great Lakes edition then I would’ve bought it. I hope Ariens releases the LED light Auger housing upgrade eventually.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> I hope Ariens releases the LED light Auger housing upgrade eventually.


If it's like the Kraken's auger bucket LED bar? YES!!!! Very nice upgrade!!! BUT to power it? That could be an issue on/for many other machines, depending on the LED's design and the receiving machines stator output, existing loads and such.

If HOWEVER they offer the same stock LED lights (dash and auger bucket) that came on my GLE blower, they are too WHIMPY!!! They draw 0.4A ea..........So around 6W ea. and for LED's, this is around 450-500 Lumens ea..

By comparison,* these after market LED's* are 1700 Lumens. 3X brighter then the Ariens GLE LED's

I personally felt/feel both those 6W LED's lights Ariens used on the GLE are more or less for show(to be seen and awesome for more safety ), and thus for functionality(to be able to see +1 AND be seen), I've added a 7200 Lumen LED bar on the auger and a 1500 Lumen spot LED to the deflector............

Not to look a gift horse in the mouth and they're better then nothing, but if they do offer an upgrade kit with those same LED's that came stock on my GLE, I'm thinking you'd be better off adding you own for the $$$$


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Just noticed something...............My shoes are all black and I don't have that orange insert like the pic shows!!!!! Now I'm PISSED....


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Sam Am I , I switched out my steel shoes for the Ariens composite shoes and the plate is black. They may have changed them when they went into production.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Dirty scoundrels bait and switched me! Those sexy orange plates look to me that all the new Platinum's come with, according to Ariens *sell page* photos they all do............Best be make'n me a call to the man!!



*Title*PLATINUM GREAT LAKES EDITION - 24 SHO EFI (with sexy orange plates)



*SKID SHOES**Steel Reversible (with sexy orange plates)

*which are actually composite, BUT that's beside the point


----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

*Sam Am I, you have me thinking now. I bought an apex 52 that was a demo back in spring and grabbed a can of ariens orange to tough it up, Im going to have to take them off and paint them. they do look kinda catchy.*


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

I know!..........I'm not sure I can let the neighbors see me now with it....What will they think of Ariens for doing this to me? Oh the shame.........


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Im going to have to take them off and paint them.


I'd do the same. I like the contrast of the orange plates.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Beanhead (Oct 17, 2021)

Touched up the skid plates.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Beanhead said:


> Touched up the skid plates.


LUCKYYYYY!!


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Now it looks right!!!

My call to Arien's on this didn't do much other then a bit of a song and dance ("side step" I think they call it),BUT they were generous enough to help find and sell me some of their paint, JOY!!!.......Oh well, what ya going to do?


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Pretty slick looking.


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Much Better!!
> View attachment 183650
> 
> View attachment 183649
> ...


can you show us in pictures where the 6”led wire harness connects to? I’m trying to see if I can order the harness and light and put it on my Platinum


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Sure.....














Yours might not have the same overall harness however (the mating connector isn't on your machine) and you might have to improvise, see included schematic


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Sure.....
> View attachment 186168
> View attachment 186169
> 
> ...


Yeah the regular model doesn't have that harness behind the chute for the light plug to plug in to. Damn, was hoping it would be plug and play


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Yeah the regular model doesn't have that harness behind the chute for the light plug to plug in to. Damn, was hoping it would be plug and play


Yeah, Ariens isn't going to add anything they don't have too............Just have to hook'r up to the stator's AC though, that's not too bad of a gig though?


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> Yeah, Ariens isn't going to add anything they don't have too............Just have to hook'r up to the stator's AC though, that's not too bad of a gig though?


Probably not but I am also not the most electrically inclined


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Probably not but I am also not the most electrically inclined


I understand and it's always easier said then done, buuuuuuuuuuuuut ya could just cut off the factory connector, add a tad of wire (4' maybe) to both conductors, run them under the dash and wire them across (parallel) it to your existing headlight, same diff........


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> I understand and it's always easier said then done, buuuuuuuuuuuuut ya could just cut off the factory connector, add a tad of wire (4' maybe) to both conductors, run them under the dash and wire them across (parallel) it to your existing headlight, same diff........
> 
> View attachment 186172


True. That sounded like a basic explanation, but when you say parallel what do you mean by that


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> True. That sounded like a basic explanation, but when you say parallel what do you mean by that


If you can follow the schematic, the new light would be the circle with the "W" squiggly line.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> True. That sounded like a basic explanation, but when you say parallel what do you mean by that


jherbicide just beat me....lol.

See added "LED LIGHTBAR".

After you cut off factory connector and have add 4' of wire to the two ends, just hook the two extended ends directly to your existing headlight (as seen in schematic)


----------



## jherbicide (Oct 14, 2021)

Sam Am I said:


> jherbicide just beat me....lol. See added "LED LIGHTBAR"
> 
> View attachment 186180


I might of got there first, but you certainly win the gold with the professionalism 😁


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

jherbicide said:


> I might of got there first, but you certainly win the gold with the professionalism 😁


I hacked Ariens drawing with Microsoft paint....Hehehehe


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Sam Am I said:


> jherbicide just beat me....lol.
> 
> See added "LED LIGHTBAR".
> 
> ...


Thanks. Think a T connector would work


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Thanks. Think a T connector would work


Yup and If ya can, add some of that 1/4 black plastic split tubing/wire loom stuff over the added wire run to the dash, tie wrap(black of course) it to the handle bars on the way and it'll look REAL nice.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

Hehehe!! Our winter went to pot, snow is melting slowly and now rain(Sucks!!), and so I got bored.............Heated and LIGHTED grips!! 

Just might keep my butt from getting ran over someday


----------



## ktl5005 (Oct 19, 2020)

Nice

we are about to get walloped here soon in the northeast PA area. First one of the year. By this time last year we had 3 good ones already.


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

ktl5005 said:


> Nice
> 
> we are about to get walloped here soon in the northeast PA area. First one of the year. By this time last year we had 3 good ones already.


I'm hoping for ya's, 1ft+ overnight sure makes the morning run with the fav machine always worth while


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> Hehehe!! Our winter went to pot, snow is melting slowly and now rain(Sucks!!), and so I got bored.............Heated and LIGHTED grips!!
> 
> Just might keep my butt from getting ran over someday
> 
> ...


Don't think I've ever seen that before lol👍


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Don't think I've ever seen that before lol👍


Me either, sorta came to me one night few weeks back, thought I bet I could add lights in the ends of them heated grips, for tail lights ya know. So I ordered both things few weeks ago, the rugged handle bar LED's came from China via amazon, heated grips are direct from Ariens........

Drilled a 3/4 hole in the end of the grip, slid in the LED assembly, which will then slide into the bar ends at same time grips are slid on, then expand the LED's rubber stopper inside the bar when the keyway is tightened and POOF!! "Heated Tail Light Grips" Patent Pending..... What a concept.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sam Am I said:


> Me either, sorta came to me the other night few weeks back, thought I bet I could add lights in the ends of them heated grips, for tail lights ya know. So I ordered both things few weeks ago, the rugged handle bar LED's came from China via amazon, heated grips are direct from Ariens........
> 
> Drilled a 3/4 hole in the end of the grip, slid in the LED assemblies, which will then slide into the bar ends at same time grips are slid on, then expand the LED when keyway is tightened and POOF!! "Heated Tail Light Grips" Patent Pending..... What a concept.


Definitely did a nice job. 👍 Patent pending 😂


----------



## Sam Am I (Oct 28, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> Definitely did a nice job. 👍 Patent pending 😂


Thanks, I'll wire them up in the next few days and snap a few live action photos....lol


----------

